# I need old korn guitar specs



## Demanufacture (Sep 24, 2008)

im kinda getting tired of the EMG707's i got in my RG7620
i wanted the dino sound, but know i wanna try to old school korn sound.
so if anyone knows anything on there guitar specs please let me know!!
i wanna go for the life is peachy sound.

lets just say my 2 main influences are Dino Cazares and Brian "Head" Welch
i played with the dino sound now it time for the korn sound because they are the reason why i picked up a 7 string

i want basically heads guitar from peachy


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 24, 2008)

at that point they just used UV's iirc


----------



## Variant (Sep 24, 2008)

Their axes were stock UV7's (albeit treated very poorly) , I believe, so Blaze pups. No idea how they got their sound, rig wise. I always thought it was pretty terrible except on a couple of songs so haven't paid much attention. Early on, wasn't it Rivera's or H&K's for amps? I'm pretty sure that the Big Muff pedal was also an important part of their sound. You'll never see me with one of those things.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Sep 24, 2008)

I read that on the first album Head used a triple recto with the gain on 10


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 24, 2008)

To get their sound i usually switch my pup selector to the middle or to neck and then mids at full and treble a little backed off from full and bass at full. By the way, you might REALLY want to wait a few months and let your musical tastes grow before you go and purchase a bunch of stuff to get "that korn sound". I almost did the same thing, but then i found out what good tone was.


----------



## Coobanez (Sep 24, 2008)

I think your 7620 might not look to good with the cavity routes from the EMG's switching to Dimarzio's that KoRn use, and used back in the Life is Peachy era. They used Blaze pickups and Mesa Boogie Rectifiers and I believe Head used an F50 in an old youtube vid they did.


----------



## Demanufacture (Sep 24, 2008)

when did they start using paf7's
i might try to make a clone of heads guitar here















Coobanez said:


> I think your 7620 might not look to good with the cavity routes from the EMG's switching to Dimarzio's that KoRn use, and used back in the Life is Peachy era. They used Blaze pickups and Mesa Boogie Rectifiers and I believe Head used an F50 in an old youtube vid they did.



nah im not gonna use this body, ill prolly sell the body with emgs in it



Coobanez said:


> I think your 7620 might not look to good with the cavity routes from the EMG's switching to Dimarzio's that KoRn use, and used back in the Life is Peachy era. They used Blaze pickups and Mesa Boogie Rectifiers and I believe Head used an F50 in an old youtube vid they did.



whats a f50


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 24, 2008)

Try a blaze neck but in the bridge position.


----------



## Nick (Sep 24, 2008)

lol head doesnt look cracked out in those pics at all....


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 24, 2008)

You'll sell the 7620 body with emg's ?
How much?


----------



## Who Then Now (Sep 24, 2008)

Head used recently a F50(wich is a mesa amp not produced anymore) but I think that was for is clean sound.

For the life is peachy albulm I think he used a mesa triple or dual ( it's the same) but the 2 chanels version, for the pick up they used blaze because head used the PAF since 2000 to 2003. If he didn't use Mesa that was marshalls like on the first albulm.

The choice between a emg and a blaze will (IMO) not change very much the sound. I had both.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 24, 2008)

old universe, with blaze neck in the bridge position


----------



## Nats (Sep 24, 2008)

head's guitar in those pics is prob my fav guitar

edit: and i have a magazine that says back then they used jcm900's in the studio and H&K live. and yes the Big Muff was a huge part of their studio sound


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 24, 2008)

Who Then Now said:


> Head used recently a F50(wich is a mesa amp not produced anymore) but I think that was for is clean sound.
> 
> For the life is peachy albulm I think he used a mesa triple or dual ( it's the same) but the 2 chanels version, for the pick up they used blaze because head used the PAF since 2000 to 2003. If he didn't use Mesa that was marshalls like on the first albulm.
> 
> The choice between a emg and a blaze will (IMO) not change very much the sound. I had both.



If you think the 2 channel dual and triples sound the same AND EMGs/Blazes sound the same, you're very sorely mistaken.

Either way, like everyone said Blaze Neck in the bridge position. Drop the tone knob out of the circuit as well.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 24, 2008)

Blaze Neck pup in Bridge position and a Mesa Boogie Dual or Triple Rec will get you the closest. Getting the exact Life is Peachy tone will be a little difficult as that was during the Ross Robinson era and he always used this crazy modified Big Muff that was basically fastened down to a piece of wood for all guitars for every album he did during the 90's. Also, the cab's they used IIRC were Marshall's with Greenback's in them during the early years. And Head also used Boogie Cab's with G12T-75's in them just before he left KoRn.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Sep 24, 2008)

Heres an excellent link i found..

http://it.geocities.com/lollo87/strumenti.htm


----------



## Who Then Now (Sep 25, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> If you think the 2 channel dual and triples sound the same AND EMGs/Blazes sound the same, you're very sorely mistaken.
> 
> Either way, like everyone said Blaze Neck in the bridge position. Drop the tone knob out of the circuit as well.



The debates about the differences between dual and triples...

The Blaze and the EMG's don't have the same sound but everybody cannot see the difference.

The choice of the amp is, to me, ten times more important in the sound than the PU, my opinion...


----------



## Coobanez (Sep 25, 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=YC1xNuBAoLo
Head's using a Mesa F50, if you notice his horrible screech he gets that's probably an effect from tons of pedals.
One of the comments a while back said he was using an F50, though I don't know for sure.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 25, 2008)

During the cycle of the first two albums Head was a H+K endorsee and was featured in a series of full page ads in mags like Guitar World etc Im not sure of which model he used though


----------



## Munky7Head (Sep 25, 2008)

I did a post on korn settings a while back:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/42261-korn-gear.html



Triple-J said:


> During the cycle of the first two albums Head was a H+K endorsee and was featured in a series of full page ads in mags like Guitar World etc Im not sure of which model he used though



head AND munky were for the first record. they both recorded most of the first record with H&K Attax.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 25, 2008)

they started using PAFs when they designed the K7 and switched to mahogany body wood


----------



## mat091285 (Sep 26, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> they started using PAFs when they designed the K7 and switched to mahogany body wood



I have to agree ... Dimarzio PAF7's give you that Korn sound nicely! ... I have the K7 ... and the PAF in it gave me Sig. Sound


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 26, 2008)

What is Munkey playing in this video??


----------



## Decipher (Sep 26, 2008)

Coobanez said:


> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=YC1xNuBAoLo
> Head's using a Mesa F50, if you notice his horrible screech he gets that's probably an effect from tons of pedals.
> One of the comments a while back said he was using an F50, though I don't know for sure.


You can also see his Mesa Triple Rec and Diezel VH4 behind him while Munky's got a Mesa Road King behind him. Listening to Head's CD the other day, the VH4 has a very strong part of his tone I noticed.


----------



## Nick (Sep 26, 2008)

whats his album like?


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 26, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> What is Munkey playing in this video??


He is playing the older 540S7 which had an H-S-S setup and the LoPro instead of the LoTRS. He just pimped it out with Green pups and it looks like has a UV sticker on the headstock.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 26, 2008)

Nick said:


> whats his album like?


Pretty good. Besides stating the obvious KoRn sound, I feel it has an almost Queen of the Damned vibe to it........ Kinda slow at times but overall enjoyable.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 26, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> He is playing the older 540S7 which had an H-S-S setup and the LoPro instead of the LoTRS. He just pimped it out with Green pups and it looks like has a UV sticker on the headstock.



Thanks. At the end he just said it was a custom plus it looks like it has greet dot inlays I like it.



Decipher said:


> Pretty good. Besides stating the obvious KoRn sound, I feel it has an almost Queen of the Damned vibe to it........ Kinda slow at times but overall enjoyable.



I dont like the message of Christan music but IF it sounds like Queen of the Damned Korn stuff that is pretty cool.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 26, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I dont like the message of Christan music but IF it sounds like Queen of the Damned Korn stuff that is pretty cool.


To be honest, I didn't find a whole lot of "preachy" lyrics in it...... I found it has more about his struggles with the drugs and personal life.


----------



## Munky7Head (Sep 26, 2008)

Decipher said:


> To be honest, I didn't find a whole lot of "preachy" lyrics in it...... I found it has more about his struggles with the drugs and personal life.



agreed. 100%. great album IMO.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 26, 2008)

Decipher said:


> To be honest, I didn't find a whole lot of "preachy" lyrics in it...... I found it has more about his struggles with the drugs and personal life.



then I might pick it up  


also that 540s7 could the neck have been switched witha UV green dot?


----------

